# Autumn Grouse



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure if it gets better than hunting grouse this time of year. Even though it's been a poor year for me as far as getting into birds, it's been very enjoyable. Enjoy the photos:


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Great photos. great job!


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Those are some epic pictures


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Outstanding pic's!! Looking at those make me want to burn down my cubicle and take a sick day for the rest of the fall. :grin:


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know you had a German Shorthaired Moose Pointer! :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good looking photos!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Doc - is your GSP allowed in the house? If so how mellow is it? I love the look of that dog of yours.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, she's an inside dog. Quite mellow, too. Gets the paper every morning, etc. She's so well behaved I leave her home to keep my wife company when we go to Canada. Pretty good considering she didn't want me to get another dog after our last one died.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice photos!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you mind me asking which breeder you bought her from? My GSP is 12 and starting to slow down. On another topic did you go to Canada yet?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

She came out of Rocky Point, forget the breeder's name. She has Crash of Thunder in her pedigree, and also some Clown? I think Brandon Downs owns Crash. He might be able to help.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice pics. I especially like the tracks. I've had a strange grouse season, too. Wonder if the weather has anything to do with it.


----------

